# Хрусты в шее и спине



## Lelja (5 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте!
Меня уже длительное время беспокоят частые хрусты в спине(в районе лопаток) и шее. За день прохрустываю по несколько раз. Я посещала несколько врачей и у них мнения рассходяться, вплоть до того, что это совершенно не опасно и не нужно ничего делать...Одни говорят, что спорт противопоказан, даже в самых легких формах, другие же - напротив оч рекомендуют.
В последнее время начинают появляться разные боли. Я студентка 3 курса (19 лет), и соответственно, много времени провожу за столом.
Прошлой осенью прыгала на батуте, из-за чего в течение 2-3 недель оч сильно болела спина, не могла до конца согнуться, разогнуться, повернуться, развернуться. 
К какому врачу (более узкой специализации) обратиться и что делать.
Спасибо.
С уважением Алена


----------



## Helen (5 Дек 2007)

Lelja написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Меня уже длительное время беспокоят частые хрусты в спине(в районе лопаток) и шее. За день прохрустываю по несколько раз. Я посещала несколько врачей и у них мнения рассходятся, вплоть до того, что это совершенно не опасно и не нужно ничего делать...Одни говорят, что спорт противопоказан, даже в самых легких формах, другие же - напротив оч рекомендуют.
> В последнее время начинают появляться разные боли. Я студентка 3 курса (19 лет), и соответственно, много времени провожу за столом.
> Прошлой осенью прыгала на батуте, из-за чего в течение 2-3 недель оч сильно болела спина, не могла до конца согнуться, разогнуться, повернуться, развернуться.
> ...



Обратится следует к невропатологу или вертебрологу. Скажите, а проводились ли какие-либо обследования (хотя бы после того эпизода с батутом)? Если да, предоставьте их на форум.


----------



## Lelja (7 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте, Helen!
Спасибо, что ответили.
Первый врач, к которому мне посоветовали обратиться, попросила сделать меня только один снимок шеи, по которому поставила диагноз спондилез. Ограничила физкультуру и посоветовала мазь и уколы. Это было зимой 2006-07.

Второй врач, к которому меня направили, сказал, что я очень поздно обратилась и что у меня жутко искривлена спина (хотя это не так). Что мне уже никто не поможет и делать ничего не надо. Надо с этим жить. (обратилась как раз после батута)

Третий врач, сказал, что спондилеза у меня нет, это может быть лишь самая-самая начальная стадия. Он растягивал мне спину (тренажер, словно шарик по спине водят) и делала массаж. Сказал немного физкультуры, прыгать запретил и штангу. Сказал делать массаж раз в 3 месяца по 3-5 дней.  Признаться его обследованием я тоже была не довольна, т.к. ничего конкретного он мне так и не сказал, а массаж был словно просто гладят по спине (т.е. после него спина совсем не болела), но делал такие нажимы и повороты меня, когда все прохрустывает.

Сразу я обратилась к доктору, кот. занимается народной медициной. Он сказал, что спондилкза у меня нет, но спина в жутком состоянии и необходимо ее укреплять и растягивать и бегать по 15 мин в день. Так же он согласился с мнением предыдущего доктора (3). кот. сказал, что мои хрусты - это итог сидений за столом в одном положении при моем маленьком сколиозе, кот. у меня с 1 класса. Объяснил нехваткой межкостной жидкости (у меня оч много "узелков" на спине, не знаю как это правильно наз-ся).

Но все хотетелось бы получить более определенный ответ, чтобы точно знать, от чего лечиться и чего 100% нельзя мне делать.
Спасибо.


----------



## ylchonok11111 (7 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте! Меня тоже беспокоят хруст и боли в шейном отделе позвоночника(а именно на уровне 6,7 шейного позвонка и 1 грудного..только по бокам)..... Вы не могли бы дать адрес клиники Бобыря в Санкт-Петербурге и телефон.....и сказать сколько стоит консультация??...Заранее благодарю....


----------



## Helen (8 Дек 2007)

Lelja написал(а):


> Но все хотетелось бы получить более определенный ответ, чтобы точно знать, от чего лечиться и чего 100% нельзя мне делать.
> Спасибо.



Для более определенного ответа необходимо более определенное обследование, назначенное врачом (МРТ предпочтительнее). Это процедуру необходимо провести уже потому, что у Вас было что-то типа повреждения на батуте, и к тому же вы обращаетесь и к мануальным терапевтам, и к массажистам, а проводить манипуляции без обследования опасно.

Добавлено через 3 минуты 


ylchonok11111 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Меня тоже беспокоят хруст и боли в шейном отделе позвоночника(а именно на уровне 6,7 шейного позвонка и 1 грудного..только по бокам)..... Вы не могли бы дать адрес клиники Бобыря в Санкт-Петербурге и телефон.....и сказать сколько стоит консультация??...Заранее благодарю....



Мне известно, что клиника Бобыря имеется в справочнике "Желтые страницы" Петербурга, но я не знакома с врачами этой клиники и ничего не знаю о ней.


----------

